# Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?



## fac3l3ss (8. August 2010)

*Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?*

Hi, ich würde gerne selbst einen LN2/ DICE Pot bauen und will mich informieren...
Ich hab auch schon überall gesucht, aber nichts gefunden!
Wo kann ich mich informieren?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lower (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?*

frag mal der8auer, er macht tolle Pots evtl kann er dir Infos geben


----------



## theLamer (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?*

Der Thread ist zu empfehlen, recht detailliert und umfangreich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/12575-der8auer-kommt-zu-potte.html
Also die Pötte von ihm sind echt nice und nur zu empfehlen


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zu empfehlen, recht detailliert und umfangreich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/12575-der8auer-kommt-zu-potte.html
> Also die Pötte von ihm sind echt nice und nur zu empfehlen


Das glaub' ich dir, aber ich will halt einen selber bauen.
So etwas wie der Fusion Pot von der8auer wäre etwas, wegen Budget.(Zum Idee klauen & nachbauen natürlich)
Aber ich lese mir erstmal den Link durch.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo über LN2/DICE-Pots informieren?*

Schau mal hier rein 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...4784-my-ln2-dryice-pot-eigenkonstruktion.html


----------

